# NBC Sports GOLD for CYCLING



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

I just signed up for the NBC sports gold APP... Looks like a good deal... Anyone else going to do this....

BTW - when I got the app IT updated (wrote over) my TFD 2015 APP... Before this update I was able to STILL look at the videos from 2015. Now they are GONE... Not a big deal...


----------



## vitgor (Apr 10, 2015)

I will also probably sign up.

I still did not updated my iPad app of the TdF2015 and the videos do not work neither. "currently not available".


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> I just signed up for the NBC sports gold APP... Looks like a good deal... Anyone else going to do this....
> 
> BTW - when I got the app IT updated (wrote over) my TFD 2015 APP... Before this update I was able to STILL look at the videos from 2015. Now they are GONE... Not a big deal...


Why does it not show full screen on the PC or my phone (GS6)? Trying to chromecast it to the big screen and it's got this huge black border...boooooo...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

turbomatic73 said:


> Why does it not show full screen on the PC or my phone (GS6)? Trying to chromecast it to the big screen and it's got this huge black border...boooooo...


Broken by design webapps. NBC loves them.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

i'm liking it! using chrome an a macbook and the black box disappears when you go full screen.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Is the whole stage available on demand? Is it the same as the live broadcast? I can watch live for free on ITV via a vpn but the picture is crappy in the live feed and frankly not a ton better in the highlight show, even on my computer vs a big screen.


----------



## vitgor (Apr 10, 2015)

Alfonsina said:


> Is the whole stage available on demand? Is it the same as the live broadcast? I can watch live for free on ITV via a vpn but the picture is crappy in the live feed and frankly not a ton better in the highlight show, even on my computer vs a big screen.


Y

Live coverage does not necessarily start from the beginning of the stage but covers the biggest part. You have then access to the video replay of done stages.

It is also nice that you can switch to a map or a profile map and see where they are and what is ahead of them.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I did the NBC Gold cycling package access, for $30 just before Tour began.

They just sent me a survey. They asked typical satisfaction things. -Basically, I was satisfied.

They also asked if I intend to watch the Vuelta - I suspect that they are trying to figure out how ot merchandise cycling - If they get my $30 for just TdF each year, and I am happy, they may decide to do it all piecemeal -

But if they add other events, they may persuade me to tune in more, and so they put ads in front of more eyes.

Myself, I think if the various cycling events are easier to view, that is the only way to build an audience, and it may build by package deals like this.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PJay said:


> I did the NBC Gold cycling package access, for $30 just before Tour began.
> 
> They just sent me a survey. They asked typical satisfaction things. -Basically, I was satisfied.
> 
> ...


They used to do their streaming piecemeal. $30 used to be what each individual grand tour cost.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope, I refuse to pay for their streaming service. I'll find other place to watch it. I want to watch it on TV not on my computer. I refuse to pay for something that can be found for free to watch. I'll watch it free in a language I can't understand before I pay to watch NBC's coverage.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just checked their website. $19.99. Can stream to my Ipad and mirror it with apple TV. Not sure if I can add the app directly to Apple tv. That would be one less chance of video buffering.


----------



## vitgor (Apr 10, 2015)

sasquatch16 said:


> Just checked their website. $19.99. Can stream to my Ipad and mirror it with apple TV. Not sure if I can add the app directly to Apple tv. That would be one less chance of video buffering.


Yes, you can add the app to Apple TV. The functionality is different (and reduced) in the Apple TV app but I watched some stages on the TV via Apple TV.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

vitgor said:


> Yes, you can add the app to Apple TV. The functionality is different (and reduced) in the Apple TV app but I watched some stages on the TV via Apple TV.


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## jhatmaker (Jun 13, 2016)

The commentator is doing a pretty good job for the Vuelta.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

It only works on AppleTV Version 4. I have an appleTv 3 and have to stream it via airplay to my apple tv from my imac. That being said I love the programming. We're watching the Vuelta each night. I usually figure out the finish time by looking for the podium in the small window when scanning with the mouse and then roll back about 2 hours from that time and watch a couple of hours. We love it.


----------

